

Proof of Stake: An energy efficient alternative to Bitcoin mining (PoW) - synchronise
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Proof_of_Stake

======
X4
Here's a video explaining it:
[http://youtu.be/r5iuwrvKz_g](http://youtu.be/r5iuwrvKz_g)
[http://youtu.be/ynwz8H66chY](http://youtu.be/ynwz8H66chY)

